# why do PC users have so much hate for anything Mac?



## Chazam (May 29, 2004)

I still visit a few forums where i used to as a PC owner. Upon announcing me and my fiancee got an ibook laptop people started slating it and posting things like "LOL N00B you shouldn't post here about owning a mac" and stuff like that.
In a new thread someones asking about a getting a cheap powerbook and one reply is:
 "cheap and powerbook mac laptop shouldnt be used in the same sentence. "
A valid comment as Mac's are generally more expensive than a PC, but then someone writes this:
"the word 'power' shouldn't be used in the same sentence as 'mac'!"   
Why do they do this? this is like the ongoing battles of ZX spectrum Vs Commodore 64, AtariST Vs. Commodore Amiga and Sega Megadrive Vs. Super Nintendo.
Why do people get so defensive over silly things like this?
then there are the ones who think "There are no games on a mac because they suck"
Have they looked at apple.com/games lately?
You should never listen to the uninformed i guess!
Oh well rant over!


----------



## adambyte (May 29, 2004)

Hate stems from ignorance. A rule that applies not only to computers, but everything else, as well.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 29, 2004)

I think this is just an artefact of making groups. It's not about macs or comps, it's about belonging to a certain group and "hating" other. Something like an ancient driving force humans and animals have. Everyone does this somehow. When you are fan of a certain football team, you will somehow hate all other teams. We are somehow doing it in this forum as well. Dull, windoze, darkside... It's normal. By age we learn to understand this side of our nature and suppress it. Young ppl are mostly not able to do this. I think education is also a parameter


----------



## Randman (May 29, 2004)

Adam hit it right on. As you could say that if someone came to this forum and started spouting off about how Dells are the best out there, people would defend Macs (hopefully a little more civil and intelligently than PCers ::ha:.
   I still say most PC people are divided into 2 groups, those who like mods and experimentation and messing with the mechanical pieces as much as the OS, and those who have no idea and just want the most painless experience possible. The first group isn't made for Macs and the second group is scared of Macs because of all the propaganda that had gone in the past about the differences (and difficulties) of a Mac. To them, Mac is like learning a second, more difficult language (even if it's completely not true and quite the opposite).
  Besides, a PC forum is going to have hardcore PC people and therefore arguments are going to be quite strong. Talk to normal people and you'll see a better understanding and tolerance for each others' platform that just about at any other time in this age of computing.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 29, 2004)

Most hardcore pc ppl who are into modding and mostly present in forums would hate macs since there is no way to upgrade and overclock..
However, I believe this is the basic "instinct" ppl have. Build groups and defend your group from others. It's not like pc ppl are more stupid or childish or whatever. Just mostly young ppl who can't control their basic "instincts". Mac ppl are older (I bet the average age of this forum is a lot higher than those of many pc-forums) and have more control and understand more tolerance. I was posting for few years in a pc forum and there was a fight after an other, just because those "children" are there to prove themselves how good they are in the choice of their systems and try to make their mark.


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2004)

I see on Usenet all the time people cross posting garbage to other newsgroups. News boards (esp. on Usenet) have generated into such flame feast it has stopped being fun. It seems the more popular the internet has become it has brought out the worst in people (see SlashDot).  My heart goes out to the mods of this board (plus other Mac boards) because they must filter out so much FUD it probably seems like a full time job.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 29, 2004)

Back when I was At college, I was doing an IT course, and next to our room of computers was the Graphic Design students. Their room was kitted out with G4 Towers and G3 iMac's (back in like 2001). Cutting a long story short, i used to hate Mac's, I used Windows, was quite 'into' Windows etc etc. (INFACT I led many people on pushing the Boundaries of Windows XP customization back in 2001. I only joined this forum because i had customized the hell out of Windows (which back then was hard work!!) and i knew it'd be fun to play with you all - some of you might remember?!) It was the 'in thing' to hate the Mac's, although I could never say why!  Anyhow, from what I remember, I wasn't alone, most of the guys in the class would share that view... Even tho i 'hated' Macs, as it was 'the thing to do', apart of me was always curious. 

- Design. From the outside in... The iMac's and G4 towers looked head and shoulders cooler than the standard PC crap were using. OS 9 wasn't nice, and the few times i did get a look, it looked horrible, in truth, without OS X, i would not look TWICE @ a Mac, no matter how great they look externally... 

- The mysterious 'dong'. At the time, i had no idea what it was, when it occurred or WHY? Just almost every lesson i heard this 'Donnngg' type noise, and it always made me think, well - wtf?!

..Anyhow, since then, I took up on my curiosity, and managed to get me an iBook (Rev.A Icebook 500MHz / 320Mb / 8Mb ATi Rage) running Cheetah. Man it was slow, but it started me off, shortly after Cheetah was released... I kept it for a fair while, then upgraded to a G4 Cube. From here, I was taken in, indefinitely, had the G4 Cube for over a year, til about a month ago when i got my latest and greatest computer  (see Sig). 

I've gone off on a bit of a tangent, but still, i felt i could add something to this topic - Cuz well, i went from hating Mac's because it seemed 'the thing to do', to owning (for only a few weeks i guess now, eh Steve?) the most powerful Mac in the Apple Store!  - And BOY do i love it, Windows feels so cheap and awful now - HOW many of you attempt to use Exposé hot corners, and then are painfully disapointed when nothing happens on Windows?!


----------



## RacerX (May 29, 2004)

No matter what any one says, computers and software are expensive. They represent a major investment on anyone's part.

As with anything that people invest in, they don't want to be wrong about their choice. It is personally embarrassing to think that they didn't actually get their moneys worth or that they made a bad choice.

In the world of personal computers, the Macintosh platform is currently the biggest alternative to Windows (even though Linux is making inroads, it still isn't an alternative for average users). Windows users must (for ego reasons) defend and even attack this alternative to show they made the right choice in choosing Windows.

The main difference I see between this and Mac users defending their platform is that as Mac users we are often forced into using Windows systems against our will (in work environments usually) and we are constantly fighting being marginalized by the Windows world. Oddly enough, these types of actions aren't unique to Mac users (most users of other non-Windows platforms make much the same type of stand), but we tend to be the loudest in our collective cries.

So that would seem (from my experience) to be where the battle lines are drawn... Windows users fighting for ego, Mac users fight to survive as a platform.

And honestly, the ego argument is the only one that really makes any sense when you see Windows users bash Macs. They are rarely (if ever) forced to use Macs and they aren't in any risk of losing Windows to any other platform including Macs.


----------



## markceltic (May 29, 2004)

I have to agree with what has been said here so far.As an example of the ignorance out there, a teacher at the local high school who heads the computer sciences class calls the mac "toys"!So I guess in his opinion if it doesn't come in a rectangular box it isn't worthy of any attention.Needless to say we were quite startled by this admission,I mean here's supposed to be an educated man afterall.Well I do have hope though since my nephew is coming along now, he has the interest in all things computer.I just got to find the time to take him to our local "developer's" house some night so he can show him linux, unix & whatever flavor in between.


----------



## Mat (May 30, 2004)

Well because they own and primarily use PCs they are obviously idiots. That's why they say these nasty things.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 30, 2004)

Mat said:
			
		

> Well because they own and primarily use PCs they are obviously idiots. That's why they say these nasty things.


This is actually the same kind of post those pc-ppl tend to make in their forums. A pitty it came from a mac user..
It is dramatically wrong to believe everyone using pc / mac is an idiot. There is far more dependency on the software but hardware. And you can never know what certain ppl use for their work or private use. As I posted before: I believe it is just a way to gain personal satisfaction in showing how smart you are with your choice which is a very much adolescent.


----------



## Chazam (May 30, 2004)

So most of you think it's to do with a natual instinct to protect your group. I suppose it's part of the same instinct that make you protect your country/religion/football team.


----------



## markceltic (May 30, 2004)

To quote a line from a song from Rush " man must built a fortress to defend".Such a shame these base instincts come out in forums where you would think a more intellectual discourse of ideas would be the norm, rather than foaming at the mouth kind of talk!


----------



## OmegaMan (May 31, 2004)

Or as Yoda would say....."Fear is the path to the Dark Side!  Fear leads to anger....Anger leads to hate....Hate leads to suffering!"  hehe


----------



## Salvo (Jun 1, 2004)

My Mac Experience has seen aggression from all Different Groups.
My BeOS Friends see me as a Conformist.
My Windows Friends see me as an Ignorant Try-hard who doesn't really know anything about computers (until I remove thier spyware by Hand using RegEdit).
My Linux Friends see me as a Curio I don't Hack with my Main Computer. That's what my Linux and BeOS Machines are for. Meanwhile, they're constantly loosing Email Archives, Important Documents and Contacts.


----------



## markceltic (Jun 1, 2004)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Or as Yoda would say....."Fear is the path to the Dark Side!  Fear leads to anger....Anger leads to hate....Hate leads to suffering!"  hehe


  Okay OmegaMan if you want to get philosophical we should get Cat to weigh in with his take on the matter.Yoda indeed, the little fella sounds like he's constipated


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 2, 2004)

i wonder if yoda used an ancient form of a mac    ::ha::  (seeing as he lived long ago in a galaxy far far away)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 2, 2004)

ancient form of mac? Isn't he actually in the future?  I believe he was working (is going to) on a G8 with 200GHz and 10.7.3 

(ok, missed your second add..)


----------



## Mat (Jun 2, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mat
> Well because they own and primarily use PCs they are obviously idiots. That's why they say these nasty things.
> 
> This is actually the same kind of post those pc-ppl tend to make in their forums. A pitty it came from a mac user..



Dude settle down it was a joke.

I do agree that people just fight for what they have and believe that it is always better than other people's stuff.

For instance my friends and I always stand up for the PS2 if anyone knocks it and we always pay out the XBox.  Like wise Mac users stick up for macs and PC users stick up for PCs.

There is also that fear of the unknown with PC users.  Many of them have never used Macs and when they finally do they don't know how to do anything and blame it on the machines.


----------



## Salvo (Jun 2, 2004)

markceltic said:
			
		

> Okay OmegaMan if you want to get philosophical we should get Cat to weigh in with his take on the matter.Yoda indeed, the little fella sounds like he's constipated


When nine hundred years old you reach, be less Constipated you will not. Hmm?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 2, 2004)

Mat, I believe if you would discuss such comments of certain pc-users, they will also say: "it was a joke" once they see how primitive their comment was. And I didn't mean to sound upset. Your post was just a _bad example_. Everyone asking, why pc ppl do so and all of the sudden a mac user does like them.. I would still blame such kind of "fights" to the age (in most of the cases) of such ppl. Young ppl tend to compete all the time against eachother, which is very much likely to what happenes in the nature. You gotta declare your position in the young years. I was doing so in those days as well. I simply had to have the fastest 286 with most of ram and biggest screen. Why? Just to be best and not because I needed it. So, once someone came and told me about his "mac" I was trying to tell how much better my comp was just to be better.. And it went on with bikes, clothes and even till I got my first car.. Take a look at the cell phones. There are a bunch of handy-forums out there. You should take a look at ppl from SonyEricsson fighting against Siemens and Nokia Users. It's really not about pc or mac. It's about competitions between (mostly) young ppl


----------



## Easter (Jun 6, 2004)

You PC users are idiots, Win SUCKS!!!
You mac users are idiots, OSX sucks!!!

Only the Sun Sparc systems with Solaris (also known as "Slow-laris") are the best, second place taken by Alpha processors, then SGI Irix.

Solaris is beautiful (like Motif ... horrible Motif!!!), solaris is ... CDE is ugly.

But i like Motif because is fast, it has all that needs, it is elegant .... Motif rocks!!!
You with sparkling, colorfull, every pixel moving GUI lost the beauty of the Horrible Motif.
(AWT is horrible too, SWING  is extremely slow, SWT is pleasant)
Motif rocks!!!


----------



## Flanjoo (Jun 6, 2004)

It bugs me the amount of ridicule I have to withstand at school from my friends. They are all hardcore PC-junkies (One will do anything Microsoft tells him) and therefore see it as their duty to mock all things Mac. What's interesting is that my arguments have remained logical and consistent ("I decided to try and see things from your point of view by buying myself a Compak laptop. Within the month I've had it, I've had to re-format my harddrive 7 times, reinstall my games 16 times to make them run and dig through a pile of web-forums to find a way to get Gangsters 2 to run. You know what? After that, I think I'm making a sensible decision by sticking with my Mac.").

Their arguments have flicked from being easily disproved common ones (No games, slow OS etc.) to downright ridiculous ones. The latest is "Macs suck your soul."

What's even _more_ interesting is that they completely deny events that they witnessed days earlier. The instance when one of my friend's PCs crashed, automatically wiped its harddrive and deleted Windows during a LAN game of Empire Earth. They watched this, laughed at it, then flatly deny it. Is suspect the Mafia.

But anyways... I wish I could remember the link I had to an article written by a guy who compared PC junkies to people suffering from Stockholm Syndrome...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2004)

hmmmm... *no comment*


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 7, 2004)

I get it alot in Design class at uni.

There're alot of very rich people in that class - people who went out and bought a very, VERY expensive computer (a PC) a year or so ago.

Now, they use the eMacs in the computer labs, all running 9.1 for some strange reason, and they're seeing things working in ways VASTLY different to how they're used to it.

I tell them, instead of minimising, you have windowshade or Hide, instead of closing, you have to "Quit", when you load your QuarkXPress 6 PC version document onto the Macs, it'll require some fixing, because we only use QXP4 in class, etc, etc.

Realistically, they're not seeing nor using what is the essence of Mac - they're trying to make their Mac work how they expect their PC to work. If only our Uni would FINALLY install Panther on these machines, and get up-to-date software, then these people would feel justified that Macs are machines with an "art" focus. They could MINIMISE things, they could have it looking nice, with shadows and things.

To these people Macs (that is, OS9) remind them of Windows 3.1 or 95, which is a shame. They all tsk me when they see my Powerbook, til they notice how easily I'm working with the files, how much power they have. It's even worse in my Computer Science lectures, when I'm working with PDF files that open instantly in Preview, not Acrobat, when I'm programming and compiling in a terminal, and running Windows, and the Aqua interface. I'm one of only two Mac users in the room. The rest all use Windows, with Cygwin to compile and things. They see our Macs as Linux, but with pretty effects, but they don't SERIOUSLY consider them computers. They think that at the expense of power comes prettiness.

I strongly feel that Apple should build in a Classic behaviour set and theme for OSX, similar to what XP has, that allows people to use Windowshade, the Application menu instead of the dock, and repositions the widgets, etc, etc. - it'd make Macs seem more... power instead of pretty.

...and would still give us the option to use Aqua.



Oh, and by the way, the Sega Megadrive/Genesis was way better than the SNES (because I say it was )


----------



## Chazam (Jun 7, 2004)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> Oh, and by the way, the Sega Megadrive/Genesis was way better than the SNES (because I say it was )


OMG!!!!! LOL N00B!!!11!11
Where are the megadrive's Mode 7 stylee gfx? even the mega CD couldn't scale the racing parts smoothly in Sonic CD!!111!

On topic:
I used my brother's PC the other day. He has a Celeron 2.6 with 768MB DDR ram and an onboard shard GFX solution running XP home. I couldn't believe the difference. i don't know if it's somthing he's managed to do to it but the random hangs i was getting was horrendous! i could quite possible say that i'll never own another PC again. I may have a peek at Longhorn but all longhorn seems to be is windows with OSX style effects.
The other issue is the apparent "Lack" of games for my mac. The amount of times i've seen that ever so funny  apple gamer switch mock video is unbelievable. It seems to get regular apperances on various boards and the PC owners seem to feast on it regularly.
Whilst there isn't as many games for mac as there is PC the mac seems to get all the best games ported to it where the PC gamers ger 1 good game in every 50 or so games.
It's similar to the Sega Saturn getting all the cool ports of the PSX games where teh sucky PSX gor loads of rubbish!   ::ha::  
Just kidding!     ::angel:: 

You know what they say:
"Ignorance is bliss!"


----------



## azrad (Jun 7, 2004)

Chazam,

the random hang is because he's running Celeron 2.6, which by the way is slower than P4 chip. But with 768MB DDR, i don't see much of a problem running the XP Home Edition (which is much lighter than XP Pro Edition). Compare to my ibook G3 at 366MHz with 320MB running Panther, had no problem of "random hangs" but the machine a bit "slowmo" i would say.


----------



## callieX (Jun 8, 2004)

I think a major reason for windows people hating, mac people, is based solely on their decision to follow the herd.  Many people when entering a new technology whether it be buy a VCR or and MP3 player do not research things themselves.  They look to others to make their decison for them.  If out of 10 people 9 buy a PC it must be the better choice.  When they encouter people who have made the other choice it places doubt in them that their choice was wrong.  So they attack that person.  It's the mob mentallity. 
Have you ever belonged to a club and there is a vote on something.  Everyone votes yes except for one or two people. The thing passed by wide majority but everyone wants to know why those people voted against it.  It is the same thing.
I have been a Mac user since 1986.  I take heat for being a Mac user everyday.  When you go against the norm you have to expect it.  You just suck it up and enjoy your Mac.  There is a book called the The Mac the naked truth by Scott Kelby.  It talks about how tough it is to be a mac user.  It is a very entertaining book.


----------



## tux (Jun 8, 2004)

the argument about why pc ppl hate everything mac, can just be turned around and said why do mac ppl hate everything pc?

i have a pc and mac. and im proud to say that. i need both machines, on my pc i program desktop applications. on my mac (ibook) i use it for web programming and portablity. prime example is im going to france 11th june for the weekend and need it because i dont have a big enough memory card in my camera.

the arguments, as someone pointed out earlier are just from ignorence, i bought my ibook out of interest "to see what its like". there are things i wish i had on my pc (expose lol) and a few things i had on my mac (the @ " and ~ | keys are different then pc!  ok that example sucked)

when i first got my mac, i decided i wanted to partition the drive, so i partitioned it and to my horror it formated! thats due to ignorence. i soon learned and havnt had to format since.

now onto the pc.... im running xp pro on my desktop and thats been running since... last january when it was first installed. ive not had any STOP errors (kernal panic  ) and no viruses. now you could turn round and say "aw well you know what your doing so of course your windows box is well maintained" well yeah but ive also heard "macs are so easy to use. they never crash" well thats not true, if macs are so much easier then pcs. then why did disk utilities let me partition my hard drive without knowing what will happen?

one last thing is viruses! "mac osx NEVER gets a virus, windows is plagued with viruses and security holes found almost daily" well, im actually GLAD security holes are found dailiy, because there patched and not left open. lately security holes have been found in osx because that has started to get more attention and more people have started to buy macs (pc world now stock them). to put it simply, the aim of a virus is to infect as many computers as possible, if windows is (quick numbers to go easy on my brain, well it is 4:30am  ) 95% of the market and osx is 5% just what is the point in writing a virus for osx? thats also why you see the most crucial security patches for windowson the news sometimes, in a hope people will patch. and because windows is the most widely used os, it also has the biggest number of computer illiterate users who dont know what a security patch is so things like blaster can spread. aww well, u gotta love those people tho, they pay my wages 

in conclusion. i have much respect for apple. but i have equal amounts of respect for microsoft. if i didnt have windows on my pc then i would guestimate 70-80% of the things i do on my pc will become impossible/extremely hard. i just think we need to take a big look at the windows and other os including osx community and think about respecting each other. because ive seen mac users flame just as bad as windows users.

i also noticed someone say they hate mentioning there mac on other forums. well from reading some posts here, i would prefer not to mention my pc here.


im going to leave you with that thought and hope i havnt gone over the charactor limit per post. im off to bed


----------



## powermac (Jun 9, 2004)

I agree with many of the points expressed here. In the many years I have been using Macs, I believe Windows hatred starts with ignorance and jealously. When I get into the Mac vs. Pc argument, and peeps say, "I hate Macs", I often reply, "When have you used on?" I find 80% of the time, that have never used a Mac. The other 30% used a Apple IIe in elementary school. I don't hate PCs, I just don't care to use Windows. Really, when you get down to it, it is a matter of preference and what one is comfortable doing.


----------



## senne (Jun 9, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Just mostly young ppl who can't control their basic "instincts".



True. I'm a macosx.com member since August 2001. I was 15 then, now i'm 18 (in 19 days 19 !) and i see a big change in my way of posting stuff since these 4 years. When i look up my first posts on this forum it's like.... Wow? Did i write that ?

When you become more experienced with communicating,  your realise hating each other and using agressif language is not the right way to express yourself.


----------



## callieX (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick story about PC user's fear and ignorance of the Mac.  I am a DBA/Unix admin for a hospital. The policy is we do not support Mac's.  Except in the research part of the hospital. Those people carry some weight and are mostly Mac's.  At a recent policy meeting that I attended one of the Mac people from research made a plea for the hospital to switch to Mac's.  He had all the facts and figures about cost, no viruses, etc.  Most of his fact were right.  The 8 member committy made up of  upper mgmt. who's computer knowledge is suspect. Basicly said thanks and set him on  his way.  After the meeting that talked about how these Mac people are very passionate and radical.  Why can't they follow the crowd like everyone else.  One the members of committe then said watch what you say there is one among us.  They then asked me how I did anything productive on my Mac.  Afterall all the software is written for Windows. They were amazed when I told them I administer all the hospital computers from my mac at home and can do everything they do and some things they can't.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

I was just posting in another pc forum when I saw a thread about the new g5 powermacs. Of course it was again started by some little children trying to show off how intelligent they are criticizing Apples technology and strategy. Within few hours there were 71 replies collected and you won't believe it, but the mac community is growing very fast. I thought of posting a comment on that thread but there were many mac fans doing it for me and expressing it in the childrens language. Yeah, it's a fight over there between young ppl, but as long macs are not pushed down, I let them all do what they feel like. 
And I have to admit: the arguments of the mac fans were much better, or am I somehow biased


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 11, 2004)

I have noticed that rebuttals by Mac users to Windows users tend to be more informed and more up to date, as well as having a more educated tone.  Every time I encounter a Windows user and I mention Macs, most of their information is limited to what little experience or hear-say they had with Macs AT THE TIME.  One example would be my father in law, who is Pro-PC/Windows user.  He still thinks that Macs run on 68Ks!!!  I had to correct him and mention that Apple had switched to PowerPC processors almost a decade ago.

From my experience, Mac users not only know about their own Macs, but tend to be fairly knowledgable when it comes to Windows PCs as well, which is more than can be said for Windows users (although there are exceptions).  I love it when Mac users can correct Windows users regarding THEIR OWN configurations...    ::ha::


----------



## Reality (Jun 11, 2004)

adambyte said:
			
		

> Hate stems from ignorance. A rule that applies not only to computers, but everything else, as well.



A very true statement that would fit my Windows user best friend. Just yesterday he tried sending me something through MSN Messenger and when the file didn't go through he sighed and commented, "Well I know it's not my computer (That's messing up). He does this all the time. Just the other day he sent me a movie of Space Ghost Cost to Cost and the movie was saved in some kind home made wide-screen. When I played it and seen this I was kind puzzled on why it was playing like this. And his comment was, " Well it works fine on my computer so it must be your Mac..."   

Well that's about all he knows. Turns out as mentioned that's how the movie was saved (as I figured out). It wasn't displayed like that for him because he played it in Winamp. I got it also to play correctly in VLC but one can't help but get upset at the constant put downs from someone who doesn't really know what they are talking about. At lest I know as a Mac user if something isn't working right I can find out why and fix it, where if something doesn't work for him it's not his computer's fault it's something else.  

Also just today I tried to Audio chat with him with my new iChatAV but the option isn't available to do so with him. Now of course he is fairly convinced it's because it's a Mac bla bla bla but my suspicion is it's hid firewall and if it is I'm going to rub it in his face.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 11, 2004)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> I love it when Mac users can correct Windows users regarding THEIR OWN configurations...    ::ha::




That always get me laughing.


----------



## Chazam (Jun 12, 2004)

Reality said:
			
		

> A very true statement that would fit my Windows user best friend. Just yesterday he tried sending me something through MSN Messenger and when the file didn't go through he sighed and commented, "Well I know it's not my computer (That's messing up). He does this all the time. Just the other day he sent me a movie of Space Ghost Cost to Cost and the movie was saved in some kind home made wide-screen. When I played it and seen this I was kind puzzled on why it was playing like this. And his comment was, " Well it works fine on my computer so it must be your Mac..."
> 
> Well that's about all he knows. Turns out as mentioned that's how the movie was saved (as I figured out). It wasn't displayed like that for him because he played it in Winamp. I got it also to play correctly in VLC but one can't help but get upset at the constant put downs from someone who doesn't really know what they are talking about. At lest I know as a Mac user if something isn't working right I can find out why and fix it, where if something doesn't work for him it's not his computer's fault it's something else.
> 
> Also just today I tried to Audio chat with him with my new iChatAV but the option isn't available to do so with him. Now of course he is fairly convinced it's because it's a Mac bla bla bla but my suspicion is it's hid firewall and if it is I'm going to rub it in his face.


AAH!  So it's not just me getting the "It's your mac excuse"


----------



## Reality (Jun 12, 2004)

Chazam said:
			
		

> AAH!  So it's not just me getting the "It's your mac excuse"



Haha not at all. I'm sure we all have gotten it, I just have to live with it. (because he is also my room mate)


----------



## markceltic (Jun 12, 2004)

Reality said:
			
		

> Haha not at all. I'm sure we all have gotten it, I just have to live with it. (because he is also my room mate)


  Get a new room mate ! Just kidding or am I.


----------



## Reality (Jun 12, 2004)

Oh the way I figure it is the more time I spend around him the more I'll slowly bring my Mac ways into his head. He is already coming to me to do things on my computer he can't on his.


----------



## markceltic (Jun 12, 2004)

Another way to get all things mac into his head is to slip on a set of earphones while he's asleep then let him listen all night to a Steve keynote address.Good ol sleep learning that might help!


----------

